# rig trip



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

Im planning to go to the rigs thur afternoon and could use 1 good angler. 05 31ft prosport


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang...even if I could make it tonite, I wouldn't qualify. You said one good angler. I'm the guy on the boat you gotta hook one up, and pass the rod off to me, or I'll never get a chance to pull anything in!oke


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey man, I'm not a pro, never caught tuners or any other biggen. Have caught a lot other saltwater fish just still learning on the deep water fishies, I catch on easy though. If you haven't found anybody yet and you don't mind having a newbie (when it comes to them biggins) on the boat I'm probably game to go.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, I cannot tell you how cool it is when folks post like this. I wish to god I could go, but right now I am in school working on my Masters and getting killed at the same time at work. Most importantly, there is one huge buck out there just begging me to ventilate his neck. Good on you man. Every trip I have ever been on with members of this forum has been great. Good luck, wish you all a fair wind and a following sea.


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

maybe we should group up. as of right now I am still planning to go. I have me and one other.


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

Yea,give me a call 291-3414


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

if you guys haven't left yet i can go and good for my share of expenses. please call me. 850-206-4749,thanks bob


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ya ever make it out? report?

Jim


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Im waiting for a report too !!!!!! Sure want to make the trip out with you some time, its just hard for me to take off thur,or Fri before 2:00, but am going to keep on trying, Thanks and hope you had a great trip.


----------

